# Just QUIT it, already!



## SamanthaNY (Nov 17, 2008)

_The Great American Smokeout





The Smokeout is always the third Thursday of November, one week before Thanksgiving.
*This year (2008), the Smokeout is November 20.*

Are you thinking about quitting smoking but not sure you're ready to take the plunge? Maybe the Great American Smokeout is for you. It's an opportunity to join with literally millions of other smokers in saying "no thanks" to cigarettes for 24 hours.

A Day to "Butt Out"

The Great American Smokeout traditionally takes place on the third Thursday in November. The concept dates from the early '70s when Lynn Smith, publisher of the Monticello Times of Minnesota, announced the first observance and called it "D Day." The idea caught on in state after state until in 1977, it went nationwide under the sponsorship of the American Cancer Society. If past Smokeouts are any indication, as many as one-third of the nation's 46 million smokers could be taking the day off from smoking.

*The rules are simple: You just quit smoking for the 24 hours of the Smokeout.* The wonderful thing is that you won't be alone; you can swap advice, jokes and groans with the other "quitters," nonsmokers and the American Cancer Society volunteers who will be cheering you on. Even if you don't go on to quit permanently, you will have learned that you can quit for a day and that many others around you are taking the step, too. Contact the American Cancer Society for information on how you can participate, either as a "quitter" or as a volunteer._​



I quit smoking 10 years ago. I smoked for almost 20 years - but quitting wasn't nearly as hard as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Haunted (Nov 17, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I quit smoking 10 years ago. I smoked for almost 20 years - but quitting wasn't nearly as hard as I thought it was going to be.



I quit cold turkey one year ago after 16 years of a pack and a half a day and your right it wasn't as hard as I thought it would be, I had an awesome cheerleader though, So far so good, Yay Me!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 17, 2008)

I quit cold turkey and have been smoke free for 14.5 years. I used to smoke a pack a day from age 14-23.  I've never fallen off the wagon either since I quit! Not one smoke, not one drag. Nada. 

But. I found it VERY hard to stop. So many people around me still smoked when I quit, heck, they STILL smoke now. 


Nicotine, you evil temptress!




some days I still think of it...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 17, 2008)

I still think about it sometimes too - I even have smoking dreams sometimes. It's particularly tempting after certain kinds of meals, just in that... "wouldn't a cigarette be nice right now..." kind of way.


----------



## imfree (Nov 17, 2008)

The older of my 2 younger sisters never could quit smoking
until one of the gals at her church encouraged Sis to sing.
Sis loves to sing more than she enjoyed smoking. Yaaaay 
For My Sis'


----------



## Haunted (Nov 17, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I still think about it sometimes too - I even have smoking dreams sometimes. It's particularly tempting after certain kinds of meals, just in that... "wouldn't a cigarette be nice right now..." kind of way.



I don't usually remember my dreams, surprisingly for the most part i don't think much about it and when i do i'm shocked that i'v actually quit LOL, my sister still can't believe i quit.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 17, 2008)

They don't happen very often, but I have incredibly vivid smoking dreams. I inhale deeply and can smell and taste the memories I so used to enjoy. The situations are very smoking-romantic... usually winter's evening at a local haunt with warm sweaters and tweed jackets... good friends, lots of drink and good laughing around a much loved mahogany bar. All surrounded by ever-present cigarette smoke and half filled brandy glasses. 

Told 'ya they were vivid, lol.

And lest this description seem to promote smoking in any way - years after I quit, I still suffered health consequences from smoking so long. I wish I had quit much earlier.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Nov 17, 2008)

My best friend will be dead 1 year this December 11 from lung cancer. She smoked until about 3 months before she died.


----------



## steely (Nov 17, 2008)

Congrats to everyone who has stopped smoking.I'm glad I never started cause I know I couldn't get that monkey off my back.Way too addictive personality.


----------



## Haunted (Nov 17, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> They don't happen very often, but I have incredibly vivid smoking dreams. I inhale deeply and can smell and taste the memories I so used to enjoy. The situations are very smoking-romantic... usually winter's evening at a local haunt with warm sweaters and tweed jackets... good friends, lots of drink and good laughing around a much loved mahogany bar. All surrounded by ever-present cigarette smoke and half filled brandy glasses.
> 
> Told 'ya they were vivid, lol.
> 
> And lest this description seem to promote smoking in any way - years after I quit, I still suffered health consequences from smoking so long. I wish I had quit much earlier.



This dream sound like a great night i think one of the things that really helped me keep from starting again is the fact smoking has been banned from so many places.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 19, 2008)

Except for an ill-advised jaunt last month, which lasted about a minute, I've been smoke-free for six years.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 19, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> My best friend will be dead 1 year this December 11 from lung cancer. She smoked until about 3 months before she died.



I am sorry to hear that. If she was your best friend then she was probably very young.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 19, 2008)

I gave it up this year after an intermittent habit which started in my mid-20's. I'd quit for long periods of time then pick it up again under stress. Recently I'd begun chain smoking and it finally made me so sick I had to stop. Thank God for that -- I feel so much better now! I ain't going back to it, neither!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 19, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I gave it up this year after an intermittent habit which started in my mid-20's. I'd quit for long periods of time then pick it up again under stress. Recently I'd begun chain smoking and it finally made me so sick I had to stop. Thank God for that -- I feel so much better now! I ain't going back to it, neither!



Yay! That is terrific.

Your body will thank you.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Nov 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I am sorry to hear that. If she was your best friend then she was probably very young.



Actually, she wasn't terribly young. But too young to die. She was in her early 60's. Strange how life works that way. She was twice my age and we were like sisters.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Nov 19, 2008)

I quit July 4th and am very happy about it. Don't miss it much but I also have my dreams and "moments" when I think a cig would be nice. I've managed to avoid being around any smokers or seeing anyone smoke. If I see it on tv or in a movie, I turn it lol. Can't go there yet. 

It's been a hard battle with myself and I find I'm experiencing a lot of emotions that the cigs used to help suppress (as evidenced by my angry/sarcastic post yesterday in the Letters thread lol). So therapy is helping with the emotions too.  

But yeah, I would agree that if you're ready to quit, then do ANYTHING you have to in order to quit. Life is much better w/o the cigs. 

G


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear about all you lovely people quitting smoking. It's truly a horrible habit, bad for your body and dangerous to those around you.

Best of luck in your continuing efforts to stay quitted.


----------



## Emma (Nov 19, 2008)

But I like smoking *hmmmfh*


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 19, 2008)

I liked it too, Em. I'm sure we all did. That was never the problem. 

Unfortunately, the bite in the ass comes waaaaay down the road (but it does come - and with a vengeance for some) - so the only thing to stop you now is stories and warnings from others.


----------



## Haunted (Nov 19, 2008)

Genarose54 said:


> I quit July 4th and am very happy about it. Don't miss it much but I also have my dreams and "moments" when I think a cig would be nice. I've managed to avoid being around any smokers or seeing anyone smoke. If I see it on tv or in a movie, I turn it lol. Can't go there yet.
> 
> It's been a hard battle with myself and I find I'm experiencing a lot of emotions that the cigs used to help suppress (as evidenced by my angry/sarcastic post yesterday in the Letters thread lol). So therapy is helping with the emotions too.
> 
> ...



I hadn't thought about this But i'v been much more emotional lately i can't totally attribute it to not smoking I'v gone through some pretty heavy life changes over the last year. so much so that i'm amazed i haven't started back up again through everything thats been going on .


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 19, 2008)

I smoked for about a year and quit, and I've started socially smoking again within the last 6 months or so. I've been able to just keep it to just a few cigs a week but I should probably cut that out too.. it's so darn tempting when everyone around me is smoking though.. especially Swisher Sweets.. ahh..


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 19, 2008)

Haunted said:


> I quit cold turkey one year ago after 16 years of a pack and a half a day and your right it wasn't as hard as I thought it would be, I had an awesome cheerleader though, So far so good, Yay Me!



Congrats! 

I quit cold turkey when I was 27, which was a long time ago. I never touched another one, ever, and I never will. I still recall the initial withdrawal: a fairly brief period of physical withdrawal, then a longer period of what I'd call psychological withdrawal (like all the situations that smokers associate with cigarettes).

I am a big believer in cold turkey. I do not believe that any of the patch/gum/chewing/whatever methods make much sense for the simple reason that they all continue to deliver nicotin, which means you continue to be hooked, and cheating doesn't seem like a big deal. Sure, there is something to be said for gradual withdrawal from a narcotic, but I think an on/off approach is better. When you KNOW this is it and there won't be another cigarette ever, you have no one to blame than yourself when you blow it. If you use crutches in the form of gums and patches, you're tempted to blame them.

I think the big thing is to never, ever give in. Almost all attempts to stop smoking fail because the person will find some excuse to "just have one," and then it's all over. It's the addiction talking, of course, but it doesn't seem that way to a smoker with withdrawal symptoms, and the excuses to have one will therefore seem eminently reasonable.

The good thing is that it can be done. And after a while you don't miss the cigarettes anymore at all, and life becomes enjoyable without them.


----------



## Emma (Nov 19, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I liked it too, Em. I'm sure we all did. That was never the problem.
> 
> Unfortunately, the bite in the ass comes waaaaay down the road (but it does come - and with a vengeance for some) - so the only thing to stop you now is stories and warnings from others.



I really don't mean to offend you Samantha, but, both smoking and being overweight kills. I don't see how we can look down on one and not the other.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 19, 2008)

CurvyEm said:


> I really don't mean to offend you Samantha, but, both smoking and being overweight kills. I don't see how we can look down on one and not the other.


No offense taken at all... I understand what you're saying. I'm not looking down on smoking, or anyone that still smokes - I wish I still could! I just wish there weren't such consequences. Same thing with weight, actually. 

For some reason, when people go through something - like consequences of actions, or... just life - they try to impart what they've learned to others. I guess that's where I'm coming from. It's silly, really... I remember not caring much when people tried to tell me stuff before I experienced it myself.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Nov 19, 2008)

While I did use patches for the first month and am still on Wellbutrin (but also for depression), I do agree with Conrad that the key is to just NEVER have another one, don't get sucked into thinking you can have 'just one'. 

I borrowed from 12-step programs and say to myself, "One is too many and one thousand would never be enough." And that has helped to keep me from picking up just one. In addition, I also pray and try to give my desire to smoke over to my higher power to manage. (another thing I've borrowed from 12-steppers). 

.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm doing the smoke out tomorrow! Not gonna make any big claims to myself about what the next day brings, but gonna quit tomorrow. Well, I just decided with a pal that tomorrow starts when I wake up, not right now, ha. I gave away my pack 'cept one luscious little guy sitting next to me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 20, 2008)

I Believe there is a day and time of which we are meant to die.
Whether it be by Lung Cancer, Car Accident, Suicide, Homicide, Heart Attack.. 


That. And If I quit smoking now, with my dad and stepmom and real mom all smoking.
...Not a chance in hell I'd stay "Sober" 

Me my dad and stepmom all tried.
But My 5 year old brother has mutiple behavioural issues.
And we couldn't take the stress, so we started up again. 

I'd rather smoke than stress out and yell at a 5 year old so loud it makes everyones ears ring for minutes on end.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 20, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Believe there is a day and time of which we are meant to die.
> Whether it be by Lung Cancer, Car Accident, Suicide, Homicide, Heart Attack..
> 
> 
> ...



But the thing is you are only 18 years old. The best time to quit is now as you have healthy organs. Ten, twenty years down the track they will not be as healthy.

Yes we are all going to die, but we can make dying of some causes a little less likely by our lifestyle choices and actions.
There are other ways of dealing with mental stress such as having hobbies and having counselling, exercising etc etc.


----------



## jjx560 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm on day 12 now of no cigarettes, cold turkey. It's hard because my brother, boss and quite a few friends smoke and I used to smoke Newports, which I definitely believe have the most tar and nicotine of all (so damn good!). However, I felt I had to stop after my dad had a lung cancer scare (he smoked for 10 years but quit 20 or so years ago) and we thought he had 6 months to live. Turned out it was just an MRI mess up and his lungs are clear, but it still put things in perspective as far as smoking being something that can definitely kill you.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 20, 2008)

jjx560 said:


> I'm on day 12 now of no cigarettes, cold turkey. It's hard because my brother, boss and quite a few friends smoke and I used to smoke Newports, which I definitely believe have the most tar and nicotine of all (so damn good!). However, I felt I had to stop after my dad had a lung cancer scare (he smoked for 10 years but quit 20 or so years ago) and we thought he had 6 months to live. Turned out it was just an MRI mess up and his lungs are clear, but it still put things in perspective as far as smoking being something that can definitely kill you.



Well done! Excellant. Keep at it, your body will thank you.


----------



## SilkyAngela (Nov 20, 2008)

I quit smoking again October 4th, 2008. The last time I quit successfully was for 5 years and I had been back smoking again for about 5 yrs when Peg suggested we try together to quit. 

If I can quit, anyone can and it is so worth the effort! I'm getting my energy and wind back, I have more stamina, and I physically FEEL so much better. 

You wonder why after 5 years did I smoke again? I went to work in a tax office and the stress was more than I could take. I bummed a cig from a coworker and bought a pack on the way home. It is both an addiction and a habit.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 20, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Believe there is a day and time of which we are meant to die.
> Whether it be by Lung Cancer, Car Accident, Suicide, Homicide, Heart Attack..
> 
> 
> ...


Very sad. Sounds like the little boy loses either way.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 20, 2008)

My life has been touched in various ways by smoking...all of them negatively. So, congrats to anyone putting forth the effort to stop smoking and _good luck_!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 20, 2008)

My advice is to not waste a ton of time in this thread trying to convince smokers why they need to stop. Many smokers get to that point eventually and then become "reluctant smokers" who are more ready for support, facts, and the ole kick in the ass. If you're not there, comments on an internet board about health really wont impact, only further rabbit-hole the smoker. My precioooooouuussssssssssssssssssssssssss...
-1 so far!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 20, 2008)

Good point. Why bother.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 20, 2008)

I sat down yesterday to do the math...and realized I have been smoking (on and off) for 15 years now. I'm in the midst of the Smoke-Out right now and want to thank Sam for this thread.
I can do this...I know I can.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 20, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I sat down yesterday to do the math...and realized I have been smoking (on and off) for 15 years now. I'm in the midst of the Smoke-Out right now and want to thank Sam for this thread.
> I can do this...I know I can.



You can! Good on you.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 20, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I sat down yesterday to do the math...and realized I have been smoking (on and off) for 15 years now. I'm in the midst of the Smoke-Out right now and want to thank Sam for this thread.
> I can do this...I know I can.



How much do you want to kill everyone around you? Cause that's the prevailing emotion on my end.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Nov 20, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Believe there is a day and time of which we are meant to die.
> Whether it be by Lung Cancer, Car Accident, Suicide, Homicide, Heart Attack..
> 
> 
> ...




You know...I see all the time about how kids with parents who smoke are X% more likely to smoke. Oddly enough, my mother smoking is what made me NOT want to smoke. I can't stand the smell.
I don't smoke and neither does my sister. Same thing with my husband and his brother.
People smoking around me doesn't make me want to smoke....honestly if anything it drive me further from it.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 20, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> How much do you want to kill everyone around you? Cause that's the prevailing emotion on my end.



People must die now...kthnx


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 20, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Believe there is a day and time of which we are meant to die.
> Whether it be by Lung Cancer, Car Accident, Suicide, Homicide, Heart Attack..
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, aren't you the one that posted a thread about wanting to lose weight for health reasons..?


----------

